
A Tough-Love Letter to the Left (2017) - Tomte
https://newrepublic.com/article/142334/tough-love-letter-left
======
KirinDave
Articles like this are so tedious. They amount to, "Why can't you be more like
the corporate and government structures you were protesting?"

For example:

> As Occupy progressed, the activists’ rigid commitment to the group’s less-
> strategic internal norms (especially leaderlessness and consensus-based
> decision-making) and the elevation of the tactic of occupation to the
> movement’s raison d’être were ultimately their undoing. It’s not much, after
> all, to win a park and lose the world.

Maybe instead of creating one unified super-movement in homage to the very
entities they were trying to protest, something different was possible.

